# New washer and dryer combo



## inspectorD (Oct 29, 2006)

Anyone have any real info or experience with these new washer and dryer single unit systems?
Basically they wash and dry the clothes in the same machine, and they are ventless.
This means they dry the clothes like a dehumidifier does. 
This has to increase the room temp I would think?
Do they dry the clothes enough?

I have been looking at the summit professional line....I like their kegerator also! 

Any thoughts.....?


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi InspectorD:
We had a Kenmore Washer/Dryer in a single machine in the mid 60's. We had been going to the laundromat and started counting the quarters we were putting in there. When I discovered the combo unit I also found out we could more than pay for it in one year with the quarters. We lived in a 10' X 40' trailer at the time so the space thing was critical. 
We had 2 little ones and we didn't believe in paper diapers; I worked as a pile driver which meant a lot of dirty clothes. We used the combo 2 or 3 times every day for 6 years. Sears quit handling the repair parts which put us out of business but we loved it while it lasted and felt like it had more than paid for itself. I'm sure they have made a lot of improvements since then; I would recommend one.
Glenn


----------



## jeff1 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello,

Long dry times has been a complaint with the condensing style all in one washers and dryers.



> This has to increase the room temp I would think?



Some yes.



> Do they dry the clothes enough?



Yes.

jeff.


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 4, 2006)

Any ideas on which units are better?


----------



## jeff1 (Nov 5, 2006)

Might help....

http://www.epinions.com/Washing_Machines--reviews--washer_dryer

jeff.


----------

